# Backup water sump pump



## larmoss (May 25, 2011)

Raining like crazy here, got home and my back up sump has been running - sounds like a washing machine. Sounds like my regular sump has failed. Shouldn't the backup operate on a float so it doesn't run all the time. I turned the water off and the backup pump stopped, but small amounts of water was still going into the pit, so I hesitate to keep the water off. Any suggestions before the main sump is replaced, or do I just leave the water going and just have a high water bill?
Larry


----------



## Redwood (May 26, 2011)

That would depend on if the water level in the pit has been pumped down far enough that the back up pump should have shut off or, if it is still needed.

I do not care much for water powered back up pumps...

I would get your main pump replaced, and consider replacing the backup with a Zoeller Aquanot II pump...


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 28, 2011)

Backup pumps that use water are not the best of ideas. They waste good water to remove the sump water. The Auqunot , and the Basement Watchdog are better alternatives.


----------



## ConcreteTreat (May 31, 2011)

larmoss said:


> Raining like crazy here, got home and my back up sump has been running - sounds like a washing machine. Sounds like my regular sump has failed. Shouldn't the backup operate on a float so it doesn't run all the time. I turned the water off and the backup pump stopped, but small amounts of water was still going into the pit, so I hesitate to keep the water off. Any suggestions before the main sump is replaced, or do I just leave the water going and just have a high water bill?
> Larry



Water-powered sump pumps are expensive and wasteful, but since you already have one, you might as well choose it over a flooded basement.  Keep it running, but get out there soon and replace that sump pump.  I recommend a cast-iron Zoeller pump myself, but any system with a cast-iron core will be a better choice.

In the meantime, check that float switch on that water-powered sump pump.  If it's hung up on something, or stuck in the "on" position, that may explain why it's running nonstop.


----------



## peterjhon (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you need to replace a submersible sump pump. Check the GPM of the old pump and get another sump pump with bit strong capacity then your previous pump.A good sump pump will give you batter performance and decrease your monthly bill.


----------



## peterjhon (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you need to replace a submersible sump pump. Check the GPM of the old pump and get another sump pump with bit strong capacity then your previous pump.A good sump pump will give you batter performance and decrease your monthly bill.


----------

